# So, It Begins



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

At By Flats Lodge we put a lot of effort in to conservation and quite a bit of money as well. You can listen to the CCA podcast announcing our new partnership with BCT and CCA here

__
https://soundcloud.com/

Our customers believe in conservation as much as we do and their donations to BCT are the proof. The question is why? Why do those of us who love coastal hunting and fishing follow the bag limits and other game laws, give our hard earned money to organizations working to protect the environment and basically try our best to take care of the gift we call the outdoors? My guess is this passion to protect this Gulf Coast environment has more to do with others than ourselves, and those others are our kids. We want our children and grandchildren to enjoy the things we do, and we know if we donâ€™t take care of the outdoors our those who come behind us will suffer. The outdoors may be the best of classrooms and we want our kids to learn all that they can so we protect that classroom with our behavior our money our time and effort. Every picture we post shows someone who is following the game and fish laws and more than likely making a donation to preserve the habitat right here on the central Gulf Coast. Thank you for doing the same.
*
So, It Begins*

Bay Flats Lodge partnership with the Building Conservation Trust is officially launched with our first check written to BCT. We want to say thank you to our great customers who have generously given and we at Bay Flats Lodge are happy to match their gifts. These donations are going to habitat projects here in the central Texas coast From Matagorda Bay to Rockport. As these funds accumulate and are put to use all of us who enjoy the fishing and hunting the central coast provides will benefit.


----------

